
Falmouth Launchpad, a UK startup incubator that includes an MA Entrepreneurship - haylel
https://falmouthlaunchpad.co.uk/
======
haylel
I'm a current Launchpad student and it would be great to see some really
amazing people join the next cohort and create some disruptive, unique
startups.

Launchpad is a UK incubator, where you can start a new digital business while
studying for an MA in Entrepreneurship with no attached fees. Learn about
markets, customers, investors and how a business works, while growing a start-
up.

The program is an exclusive opportunity for software engineers, digital
creatives and business developers. Work on real industry challenges with
leading businesses supported by experienced coaches and mentors to help create
an in-demand, cutting edge solution that investors want to buy into.

